# how much does your Vizsla eat?



## Moose

As you can tell by the name, our Vizsla is well.... large. He's very tall for a Vizsla and his paws are huge- but his body, has quite a bit of bulk to it. We are told he's fat ....almost every single time someone who knows anything about the breed sees him. We're feeding him twice a day, and he's getting a top quality human grade food {Nutram with Lamb} but we also have little ones who like to sneak him some snacks throughout the day. I'd like to slim him back to where he once was {he's 4.5yrs old} but not sure how to do it exactly. He's getting lots of excercise, and doesn't get treats other than carrot sticks and lettuce leaves... so what are we doing wrong here?


----------



## Mischa

From what I remember he didn't look fat to me, just enormous lol. We were talking at the last meet about how some vizslas from Hungary are bred to be larger. Especially in the chest. Again, I don't remember in detail how Moose looks but he just seemed like a large V to me. If he is a little chubby though I'm sure thr meets will help. A bunch of Vs running wild together. Mischa is going to get ripped!


----------



## Dubyajay

You may want to check out the food you are feeding him.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1412&cat=6

It is only a 2 star on the dog food analysis site, there are plenty of better options out there.

I personally wouldn't even think about giving my dog anything lower than a 5 star rating, too many people trust what vets and breeders say concerning food. Do your homework.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Moose

Thanks for the tip ! We checked it out, and noticed that Wellness, which is what he was on as a puppy- is a 5 star , we're going to switch him to that next bag of dog food. Lately though I've been cutting his food in half, and mixing in some pumpkin [for his coat] and some carrots for his teeth and because they're his fave...along with lettuce leaves as a treat! [ his absolute favourite thing to eat...]


----------



## Dubyajay

We have been giving Charlie pumpkin as well. It seems to help with his stomach as he is sensitive. It seems to "firm" things up.


----------

